# Becky is such a challenge !



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone ,

becky is driving me insane Wednesday she got her last booster shots , so we were so ecstaticcc that we can now introduce her slowly to the outside world so we bought her harness leash and took her out in the front of the house so she can walk in our drive way and sidewalk , But omg she wont budge she lies down so the first day i tugged quite a bit now i made things worse  she will get up and follow strangers but not me like she is traumatised of me and the leash i have tried cookies and stuff nothing , its so beautiful here this weekend and was really hoping i can take her up and down a few houses nothing :smilie_tischkante:...................
what can i do and i have the harness on her insoide the house the leash i put on in the house i tried it all ...


Anna xooxoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Good afternoon everyone ,
> 
> becky is driving me insane Wednesday she got her last booster shots , so we were so ecstaticcc that we can now introduce her slowly to the outside world so we bought her harness leash and took her out in the front of the house so she can walk in our drive way and sidewalk , But omg she wont budge she lies down so the first day i tugged quite a bit now i made things worse  she will get up and follow strangers but not me like she is traumatised of me and the leash i have tried cookies and stuff nothing , its so beautiful here this weekend and was really hoping i can take her up and down a few houses nothing :smilie_tischkante:...................
> what can i do and i have the harness on her insoide the house the leash i put on in the house i tried it all ...
> ...


Anna,
It's not going to happen in one day. I think Becky knows how to work you at this point, again I think you need professional help with Becky for yourself so you can gain her respect. It will take time Anna. She needs you to teach her everything. Why don't you try doing what you did with Luna. If Luna walks on a leash, then I would repeat what you did, with Becky. Sammie learned faster when we walked with other dogs. I think Becky and you would be well served to attend puppy class at your local animal training center. Last about 7 weeks and well worth it for the basics only. How is the fighting ?
JMM has a training page that you can access for tips.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi sweet Kandis 

Luna was the easiest dog i have ever owned i put her leash and harnes on and she instantly followed me , the fighting is better , puppy classes none in my community  she sleeps more during the day now ???? more spunky in the evening and when she awakes .......

Anna xox


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

where is Jackies page ??


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I read a wonderful article on teaching them to walk on leash. You could do some research or buy a training magazine. I bought the big (15.00) Maltese magazine from a pet store and they have a training section, and that is how I taught Sammie to walk on leash. I remember it was baby steps, not pulling the leash.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> where is Jackies page ??



Go to training forum on SM. She has many sticky threads there for pups. 
I really liked the book I bought. It was easy for me being able to read what to do (for basics things only)


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know i feel awful about pulling the leash did not know better


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Hi sweet Kandis
> 
> Luna was the easiest dog i have ever owned i put her leash and harnes on and she instantly followed me , the fighting is better , puppy classes none in my community  she sleeps more during the day now ???? more spunky in the evening and when she awakes .......
> 
> Anna xox


I had to drive a ways to the classes. she might be getting over the shots still why she sleeping. If I were you before I started anything new, come here and search the topic and see what you can find. That's what I do Anna. After learning the hard way couple times. lol can you not get the trainer to come eval Becky?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Not all dogs are created equal. That is why we can't totally know what the personality will be.

here is a good thread.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/117685-leash-training.html


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

It took Ben FOREVER to walk on a leash. He would just lay there and not move and I never pulled on the leash. I think this is common. I did a lot of reading and they all say to start with the harness and let them wear that around the house until they get use to it. Then attach the leash and let them slowly start to walk dragging it (supervised only). Then start by picking up the leash. If they won't walk, you can use treats and treat for every step. Sometimes you just need to stand there for a while and treat for the slightest movement forward. Start all of this in the house and then move to outside. It also helps to carry them away from the house and have them walk back or turn your back to them. You should also try to relax as they can sense the tention in the leash if you are frustrated. It takes time and patience but she will get it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

TLR said:


> It took Ben FOREVER to walk on a leash. He would just lay there and not move and I never pulled on the leash. I think this is common. I did a lot of reading and they all say to start with the harness and let them wear that around the house until they get use to it. Then attach the leash and let them slowly start to walk dragging it (supervised only). Then start by picking up the leash. If they won't walk, you can use treats and treat for every step. Sometimes you just need to stand there for a while and treat for the slightest movement forward. Start all of this in the house and then move to outside. It also helps to carry them away from the house and have them walk back or turn your back to them. You should also try to relax as they can sense the tention in the leash if you are frustrated. It takes time and patience but she will get it.


Ditto. It took a while with MiMi too. I would just put on the harness and leash and carry her...a ride in the car...somewhere she liked to go. Soon she forgot about it and was fine.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that Becky!!!!!!! No matter how many dogs you've had or will have in the future... There will never be another Becky!!! That's how I feel about Laurel. She has been the most challenging fluff , that I've ever owned, but probably the most personality of any also. She is past 2 now and the love of my life! Laurel didn't refuse to walk on the leash, she jumped up and down and then would bite the leash!! I did treats and stopping and waiting for her to stop so we could move on, but she still would bite and jump. My neighbor said to me one day"I saw you out there walking your dog, or whatever you call what you were doing?" He was laughing. She'll walk now, but she did better when she was walked with Violet. Training is probably the way to go, but it seemed like in Laurel's case, she just needed to mature some. Things will work out, and just like mom's with kids, you can't compare them, because they're all different!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I had this problem recently and was told to take her out in the yard and see if she would come to the door. So my husband took her out I called her and he ran along side her. We did this several times and within a few days she was walking.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my dear Anna fear not, did your sweet baby do something like this?










This was little Ana first time out on a leash, she did walk a little and then decided, these little paws stop here. What could I do but chuckle. She is much better now. Some babies do have to get used to it.

Mia, I actaully starting leash training in the house, just for her to get use to the feel of it, Leo was raring to go and you see how little Ana did her first time. I think for some sweet little darlings it just something they have to get used to, like it feels a little odd having the harness on and leash. 

I truly could not beleive my eyes when Ana said, okie dokie Mommy, that's as far as I go 

Hugs and love.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oh my dear Anna fear not, did your sweet baby do something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet christine yes that looks like Becky lollll .....well great news tonight we took our first ten minute walk wooooo hoooooooo i brought the bags of treats she loves shook it the whole way and she was following and loving it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ))))))) lets see tomorrow what Becksters will bring ????


Anna xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that I WOULD LOVE THE BECKSTER!!!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My dear Debbie sometimes i just hate her lol she really giving me a run for my money hahahahahahaha xoxoxoxoxxoox


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

aksm4 said:


> Luna was the easiest dog i have ever owned i put her leash and harnes on and she instantly followed me , the fighting is better , puppy classes none in my community  she sleeps more during the day now ???? more spunky in the evening and when she awakes .......



I had a moment of this about 6 weeks back, thinking: "Grace! Why can't you be more like Gus! He was SO EASY to train!"

Gus was so docile and easy going, even as a young puppy. He was the "surfer dog" in puppy class and just hung out, "Cool, man, whatever..." was his moto LOL

Gus was so attentive and so eager to please. He wanted to learn. And he picked things up FAST - only one or two attempts and we'd have a new command down.

The thought was pretty loud: Why can't you be more like Gus, Grace?

Then I caught myself..... Grace is not Gus. Grace is Grace.

Grace is Spunky. She is feisty. And many times throughout the day she is a down right pain in the ..... :HistericalSmiley:

But Grace is a puppy. She is learning. And Grace is her own being..... so I need to change MYSELF to fit my Grace.

Grace is snuggly. She hops around like a bunny and does this adorable little two paw wave when she wants to be picked up.

Grace rolls over every morning and paws my nose (I sleep on my side) until I wake up and then does this happy puppy wiggle that only she does.

Grace is sweet and loving and gentle.... But yes she is spunky and difficult and loves running in the mud waaaaaaaay too much for my liking :HistericalSmiley: But what am I gonna do?

I'm in love with this little Spunky girl.

They say we get the dog we need, not the dog we want.

Becky must be the dog you need..... Maybe to help teach you something?

Becky will need a different training style, I'm guessing. I know Grace does - she needs more FUN when we train, more GAMES.

I know this probably didn't answer anything or make much sense but I did want to comment on the "Luna was...." thought....

I think all of us with more then one dog have thought that way before. But we have to remember: Each pup is different, and it is our job to honor those differences and help bring out the best in each one 

:wub:

Hugs to you and Becky (Luna too)

Tori & Grace


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> I had a moment of this about 6 weeks back, thinking: "Grace! Why can't you be more like Gus! He was SO EASY to train!"
> 
> Gus was so docile and easy going, even as a young puppy. He was the "surfer dog" in puppy class and just hung out, "Cool, man, whatever..." was his moto LOL
> 
> ...


Tori that is so true. Each baby is different. And that's exactly what they are, dear sweet babies. I am so glad they all have their own unique and special personalities.

Oh my dear Anna, I know you didn't mean at all, that you hate her sometimes. 
Oh my pups are pups and they look to us for guidance and learning. Oh my, when little Ana just stopped walking in that picture above, honestly, I coldn't help but crack up. This was while I was was also walking Mia and Leo, so you would think little Ana would follow their lead, nope. So, I just picked her up, gave her sweet kisses and encouraged her, just little more sweet heart and she did. 

Oh please try and not get frustrated, this is a very important learning time for your dear baby. I always do get a kick out of the little things they come up with , when they are pups. But they truly don't know any better, unless we lovingly redirect them. 

I will tell you this, and I promise you this, they never do anything out of spite, they just don't know any better. You will be sooooooo suprized how quickly they will pick things up, once they know, what pleases you. But that is with loving direction.

I tell you this, I never knew how many paper towels I had :blink:, once Ana and Leo get together.

Always here for you, and dear Anna, just remember she is her own unique self, and just wants Mommy to show her things in a loving way.

And don't you forget, I am always here for you.

Love,
Christine


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey wasn't quite sure about his first walk. The first time he walked a couple of feet and then came over and put is paws up to be picked up. After this one time... He adores his walks soooo much!!!

However, what I get from this forum is, ALL the girls here are PRE-MADONNA's!!! :HistericalSmiley: LOL


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

There is a great book called 
*Bonding with Your Dog: A Trainer's Secrets for Building a Better Relationship*



Might be helpful with Becky


----------

